#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό μετατροπής συντεταγμένων από 3 μοιρών σε ΕΓΣΑ 87;

## Νούλας Ιωάννης

Αν υπάρχει κάποιο λογισμικό μετατροπής των συντεταγμένων των 3 μοιρών σε ΕΓΣΑ 87?

----------


## Λαφης_Νικος

Το   Coords.GR  ή Coords_GR  είναι ένα Ελληνικό δωρεάν πρόγραμμα μετατροπής συντεταγμένων από τον Ιωάννη Συγγρό.  
Προσπαθώ να το βρω να το κατεβάσω, αλλά προς το παρών δεν τα έχω καταφέρει.
Επειδή έχει περάσει καιρός από τότε που έκανες την ερώτηση εάν έχεις βρει λύση ενημέρωσε με σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, το κουμπάκι της αναζήτησης γιατί υπάρχει στο φόρουμ;
Δεν είναι διακοσμητικό!
Μόλις έκανα μια αναζήτηση με το λήμμα "coords" και μου εμφάνισε πρώτο πρώτο το πρόγραμμα στην ενότητα "Αρχεία".

Δείτε *ΕΔΩ*.
Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει το πρόγραμμα, πάντως το αρχείο zip κατεβαίνει.

----------

